# does anyone have 1960's decals for columbia thunderbolt



## bachdaddy (May 11, 2011)

ive been looking everywhere and cant seem to find diddly squat 

if HAVE or KNOW of where i can get some please HELP me out!!

thanks,
           Bachmann.


----------



## partsguy (May 12, 2011)

I have for sale a very nice original chaingaurd for that bike. Save you some time and you might be able to make stencils off of it. Which is really you only route. I don't know of any decals, I was in the middle of a reto on a '63 Columbia and I had to make stencils from what I had.


----------



## bachdaddy (May 14, 2011)

can u message me pictures of the chain guard please??


----------



## partsguy (May 15, 2011)

PM sent. Let me know, thanks


----------

